# Expo tag Newfoundland Sheep



## Savannah (Nov 1, 2011)

Just found out I drew the Box Elder/Newfoundland Rocky mountain bighorn sheep early tag on Friday. I have been on a lot of sites doing my due diligence, so I know a little bit about the unit. If anyone has information to help a fellow Hunter I sure would appreciate it. My son and I want to start getting in sheep Shape as soon as possible. I don't comment usually, but I do follow along on what's going on.
I never dreamed of going on a sheep hunt as all my points are tied up in moose.

The hunt dates are October 8th thru the 28th. Can't wait to get boots on the ground.

Thanks for any assistance in advance.

Bob


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I don’t have any information about the unit - but CONGRATS on drawing the tag!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Can't help any but congrats on the tag

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Savannah (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks guy's. No worries! Looking forward to chasing sheep which I have never done before.


----------



## JeremyAK (Apr 23, 2020)

Congratulations, that’s always one of the tags I dream about pulling from the expo! I have never hunted it, but I have heard it is a fun hunt.
Good luck!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Go get em Bob and welcome to the Forum!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Way cool! There are a couple folks round here that have info on that unit. I'm sure they'll be along soon with info. 

Congrats!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Lucky skunk. This should be an easy hunt. It's nearly a high fence hunt with the animals trapped on a very isolated area. They congregate around the guzzlers and mostly in the central to South part of the range. Best access is from the East side. It might take a couple days of glassing but you'll find them. Very very isolated country so take plenty of spare gas and water. No cell service, no services of any kind, and you probably won't see anyone for days, so go prepared. Not the nicest place to try and pull a 40 foot trailer to. There are NO campgrounds, just camp where you want. Good luck, be careful and watch out for the trains.


----------



## Savannah (Nov 1, 2011)

BPturkeys said:


> Lucky skunk. This should be an easy hunt. It's nearly a high fence hunt with the animals trapped on a very isolated area. They congregate around the guzzlers and mostly in the central to South part of the range. Best access is from the East side. It might take a couple days of glassing but you'll find them. Very very isolated country so take plenty of spare gas and water. No cell service, no services of any kind, and you probably won't see anyone for days, so go prepared. Not the nicest place to try and pull a 40 foot trailer to. There are NO campgrounds, just camp where you want. Good luck, be careful and watch out for the trains.


BPturkeys - Thanks for the info I really do appreciate it. From the sounds of it the roads are pretty terrible & hard on tires too!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Look at the Hunt Planner on the DWRs website and it will give you some good, basic info on where to focus your efforts. A call to the sheep biologist for the Newfies will help narrow down your options. I’ve never been there but from previous conversations with the biologist, you’ll be glassing from the bottom and hiking up once you find a ram you want to chase. Seems like after a scouting trip or two, you should be good to go, so enjoy the hunt and don’t shoot the first ram you see! Hope you’ll stick around tell us about your hunt since most of us will only ever get to dream about it.


----------



## Savannah (Nov 1, 2011)

MWScott72 said:


> Look at the Hunt Planner on the DWRs website and it will give you some good, basic info on where to focus your efforts. A call to the sheep biologist for the Newfies will help narrow down your options. I’ve never been there but from previous conversations with the biologist, you’ll be glassing from the bottom and hiking up once you find a ram you want to chase. Seems like after a scouting trip or two, you should be good to go, so enjoy the hunt and don’t shoot the first ram you see! Hope you’ll stick around tell us about your hunt since most of us will only ever get to dream about it.


Thanks for the tips MWScott72. I won't shoot the first ram I see unless he is a good one. I was that guy that lived a sheep hunt through others hunts. It only took me 16 years of putting in at the expo to win my very first hunt.

Thanks everyone for your support!


----------



## jbseamus83 (Oct 5, 2021)

That's awesome! Congrats. Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

It’s one of the easier sheep hunts out there from what I understand. Kid I know, his grandfather who was 80 at the time and couldn’t get around very good drew that tag several years ago, and he had one killed by noon. Lots of glassing from the roads and flats, once spotted, make your stalk. You won’t set any records on sheep size in that unit. Keep your expectations realistic. It’s more of an experience/opportunity hunt. Go enjoy the chance to hunt sheep, not many guys get that. Have fun.

just like the Henry’s or anywhere else that’s notorious for chewing up tires, have a new set of something other than road tires and you’ll be fine. I believe too many guys take their vehicles in these places and don’t have the proper set ups and get into trouble and like to blame it on something other than their own failure be ready for the conditions they are headed into. Prepare to be prepared and you won’t have any issues


----------



## Savannah (Nov 1, 2011)

MooseMeat said:


> It’s one of the easier sheep hunts out there from what I understand. Kid I know, his grandfather who was 80 at the time and couldn’t get around very good drew that tag several years ago, and he had one killed by noon. Lots of glassing from the roads and flats, once spotted, make your stalk. You won’t set any records on sheep size in that unit. Keep your expectations realistic. It’s more of an experience/opportunity hunt. Go enjoy the chance to hunt sheep, not many guys get that. Have fun.
> 
> just like the Henry’s or anywhere else that’s notorious for chewing up tires, have a new set of something other than road tires and you’ll be fine. I believe too many guys take their vehicles in these places and don’t have the proper set ups and get into trouble and like to blame it on something other than their own failure be ready for the conditions they are headed into. Prepare to be prepared and you won’t have any issues


Thanks MooseMeat, your comments are spot on in what I have found thus far in regards to the internet. I want to enjoy it all, and be prepared for anything that comes my way. I never thought I would have an opportunity to ever hunt sheep, so I feel very grateful to get this chance.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Savannah said:


> Thanks MooseMeat, your comments are spot on in what I have found thus far in regards to the internet. I want to enjoy it all, and be prepared for anything that comes my way. I never thought I would have an opportunity to ever hunt sheep, so I feel very grateful to get this chance.


You don’t even know what you’re in for! I still think about my 2015 Stansbury hunt often. Sheep are such a cool animal to hunt, and the opportunities so few for most that the experience in doing so is just as much a trophy as are the horns…IMHO.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I might be able to go out there in mid September and look around and be another set of eyes glassing for sheep. I've never been out there but have always wanted to run out there for an overnighter. I've heard the road coming in from I-80 is quite the adventure. the rams usually rut from mid October to mid November.


----------



## Savannah (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey, I would welcome the extra set of eyes anytime. I will try and get out there as much as I can. I want to learn as much as I can about these sheep before I start hunting them in October. Yeah I am sure the road is pretty bad from what I have heard. I thought with my early tag I would miss the rut, good to know it starts during my hunt.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I would avoid being out there in April and May because the biting gnats can be really bad. At least it's that way on the Stansburys.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bug juice and a lot of it. If the gnats are bad I would also spray my clothing with some Permithin, you can get it at Wal Mart in the camping section. It is a insect repellent that you spray on your clothing and then let it dry. Bugs hate it. I'll spray down my clothing before I head to Africa this June. I actually sat down next to a ant pile on my last trip to Africa and while my boots were covered in ants my clothing had none.

On the tire issues that people have, they are usually running 4 or 6 ply tires with weak sidewalls. My truck is a F350 and I run load range E tires that are 8 ply and have had zero problems in areas that people claim eat tires.


----------



## Savannah (Nov 1, 2011)

I appreciate the heads up on the gnats, and the tires. Do you know if the wind blows a lot out there with the mountains surrounded by water


----------



## Savannah (Nov 1, 2011)

I was wondering if I would be the first hunter for this unit with an early tag, but after looking on Basemap it appears there is a ewe hunt that starts around the 12-20 of September.


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

Huge congrats on the tag! I have enough points to draw this tag this year - I am planning on the 2nd hunt and hope to do it with my bow. I am hoping the 2nd hunt dates will provide a bit more heat of the rut action in Mid-November, but there is always an argument to be made for having the first crack at the rams in the 1st hunt (not counting the earlier ewe hunt). I would love to compare notes with you through our scouting and after your hunt since you will be up before me.

Excited for you - best of luck!!


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2010)

The ballast rock that comes off the RR tracks are tire eaters. Union Pacific and anyone who drives the road along the racks runs 10 ply tires. Michelins LTX AT2 seem to be one of the the tires of choice. I would bring more than one spare.

The gnats should be finished by July, they don't do well in the heat. I have not met any bug juice yet that will stop those gnats.

My experience in that area is typically a decent east wind every morning, finished by noon. Other wind directions are dependent on frontal passages.

Neat area. Good luck.


----------



## Savannah (Nov 1, 2011)

elkhunterUT said:


> Huge congrats on the tag! I have enough points to draw this tag this year - I am planning on the 2nd hunt and hope to do it with my bow. I am hoping the 2nd hunt dates will provide a bit more heat of the rut action in Mid-November, but there is always an argument to be made for having the first crack at the rams in the 1st hunt (not counting the earlier ewe hunt). I would love to compare notes with you through our scouting and after your hunt since you will be up before me.
> 
> Excited for you - best of luck!!


I would be glad to share intel I find out from hunting & scouting. Look forward to seeing you out there.


----------



## Savannah (Nov 1, 2011)

Daisy said:


> The ballast rock that comes off the RR tracks are tire eaters. Union Pacific and anyone who drives the road along the racks runs 10 ply tires. Michelins LTX AT2 seem to be one of the the tires of choice. I would bring more than one spare.
> 
> The gnats should be finished by July, they don't do well in the heat. I have not met any bug juice yet that will stop those gnats.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Information everyone has provided. I am so excited for the experience. keep it coming ...


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Daisy said:


> The ballast rock that comes off the RR tracks are tire eaters. Union Pacific and anyone who drives the road along the racks runs 10 ply tires. Michelins LTX AT2 seem to be one of the the tires of choice. I would bring more than one spare.


Interesting. I've not looked at access before today. Some friends and I made a trip out to the Pilots in the 1970's navigating by the seat of our pants. We left using the Promontory rail bed west of the current monument and eventually found our way to the current tracks west of the causeway and followed them to Lucin.
I mentioned this to my dad who worked for the rail road and he said we were really lucky we weren't reported for trespassing as the grade is private property. I guess maybe they no longer care.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2010)

The road is posted. The Ogden to Lakeside stretch gets the vast majority of the vehicle traffic. From Lakeside west, not so much and I think SP is more "lenient" in this area mainly due to access to BLM lands, yet the liability remains so they post it.


----------



## jsc (Nov 13, 2007)

Savannah said:


> I was wondering if I would be the first hunter for this unit with an early tag, but after looking on Basemap it appears there is a ewe hunt that starts around the 12-20 of September.


My dad had a Newfy tag in 2015. I would be willing to give you so pointers. PM sent


----------



## Savannah (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the information, Curtis.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> I might be able to go out there in mid September and look around and be another set of eyes glassing for sheep. I've never been out there but have always wanted to run out there for an overnighter. I've heard the road coming in from I-80 is quite the adventure. the rams usually rut from mid October to mid November.


Hey Koby, let me know if head out that direction. It would be be nice to connect again! I also have an alterior motive in that my wife should be able to draw this tag in a year or two. 😁


----------



## Savannah (Nov 1, 2011)

I am heading out this coming Saturday in case anyone is interested & would like to meet up. I want to check out the roads this time of year & Glass a bit.


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

Savannah said:


> I am heading out this coming Saturday in case anyone is interested & would like to meet up. I want to check out the roads this time of year & Glass a bit.


Savannah - I can't go this Saturday but would be up for going another time in the future. Would love to hear what you see/find out there when you go.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Could be quite the adventure with the current forecast. Be safe.


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

@Savannah did you make it out to the Newfy's this past weekend or hold off with the storm?

If you did go, how did things look and did you seen any sheep/rams?


----------



## Savannah (Nov 1, 2011)

elkhunterUT said:


> @Savannah did you make it out to the Newfy's this past weekend or hold off with the storm?
> 
> If you did go, how did things look and did you seen any sheep/rams?


I held off due to the storm. I do want to get out there, but did not want to risk it with the roads. I am going nuts, all I can think about is sheep hunting and it is only March.


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

Probably the best decision - I hear the roads can be a mess when wet out there! I feel your pain-I am going nuts as well, and I don't even have a for sure tag like you do, yet.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Much of what I know is second hand info but I know that the road is notorious for tearing up tires and it’s suggested to take a couple spares. I’ve also heard that access can be tricky due to some roads being co trolled by the railroad but I dunno how true that is. 

Congratulations either way!


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

I hunted it 3 years ago on the first Archery only hunt. It's the most desolate place you will ever hunt. I went through 2 ten ply tires and my brother went through 2 as well. The actual mountain is not bad on tires but the drive along the railroad tracks is nothing but sharp chipped rocks Be sure to take at least two spare tires and a plug kit and mini air compressor. You will often be out there by yourself and I found that Verizon worked better on the west side of the mountain and T-Mobile was better on the east. None of them work great. It's not a bad idea to take a 4 wheeler with you. Even if you don't take it out of the truck, it's nice to know that you have something to take you the 50 miles to any civilization otherwise it's a LONG walk if you break down or get stuck. The area just south of the tracks crossing before you get to the mountain can be tough to get through if wet. I have heard of many horror stories of getting stuck there although my trip was pretty good.


----------



## Savannah (Nov 1, 2011)

Okay, I did it! I went out this weekend to the Newfoundland Mtns and I will say that drive next to the train tracks is not too fun! Once I got out there it was very muddy South of the tracks and the East Side. I did see about 10-15 ewes and lambs in 2 days out there. I had no cell reception (t-Mobile) which is fine. I think I will be investing in a used 4 wheeler or a motorcycle as a backup plan in case something happens to my vehicle out there. Thank you for the input everyone has provided which assisted in my first visit out to the Island a memorable one in a good way.


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

Savannah said:


> Okay, I did it! I went out this weekend to the Newfoundland Mtns and I will say that drive next to the train tracks is not too fun! Once I got out there it was very muddy South of the tracks and the East Side. I did see about 10-15 ewes and lambs in 2 days out there. I had no cell reception (t-Mobile) which is fine. I think I will be investing in a used 4 wheeler or a motorcycle as a backup plan in case something happens to my vehicle out there. Thank you for the input everyone has provided which assisted in my first visit out to the Island a memorable one in a good way.


Awesome - glad you made it out and saw some sheep! Any tire issues on the road next to the train tracks? That is my biggest concern is damage to tires, but I think I will also do what you said and always have my 4-wheeler loaded in the back of the truck in case of any major issues to the truck. Did you see any other people out there or did you have it to yourself?


----------



## Savannah (Nov 1, 2011)

I did not have any tire issues, but I drove way slow and it took me an hour and 20 minutes to go 26 miles. You want to drive fast just to get it over with, but I did not want to destroy my vehicle. I took three extra tires along with my regular spare just in case I ran into tire issues. That road is so wash boarded!

I had the mountain to myself never saw anyone. I saw one train while I was driving


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

Savannah said:


> I did not have any tire issues, but I drove way slow and it took me an hour and 20 minutes to go 26 miles. You want to drive fast just to get it over with, but I did not want to destroy my vehicle. I took three extra tires along with my regular spare just in case I ran into tire issues. That road is so wash boarded!
> 
> I had the mountain to myself never saw anyone. I saw one train while I was driving


Would it be better, and is it even possible, to park a truck where the road starts by the railroad tracks and travel the 26 miles or so by 4-wheeler or SxS to save some wear and tear on your vehicle? I am not sure it is even legal to park and leave a vehicle anywhere along that entire route until you get to the mountain range, but may be worth it if you could.


----------



## Savannah (Nov 1, 2011)

You wouldn't be able to do that because it is private property from the lakeside Mine side & the RR I doubt would let you do that either. You also have the Miltary piece out there, so parking somewhere doesn't look like an option. You could check into it though.


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

It's the most removed from civilization that I have EVER felt on a hunt. When you are out there, you are most likely ALONE with no phone reception to speak of. It's very humbling.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

No surprise that T-mobile doesn't worknout there. I can't get it to work well in my neighborhood! Anywhere 5 miles off an interstate it drops too.

Oh well, at least we're on their family plan, so I'm not getting totally bent over a barrel...

Glad you saw some sheep!


----------



## Savannah (Nov 1, 2011)

My Bighorn Sheep Hunt is over and I wanted to let everyone know of the outcome. Thanks for all of your support!

October 8th Opening Day

As we headed out opening morning it was rather warm for this time of year. We had a 15-20 mile ride in my friends Side by side who he loaned to me along with his pickup and trailer.
Upon arriving at our destination we were still a little early for the hike up the mountain. 15 minutes later we headed out and started spotting sheep right away. We didn’t waste time on that group even though there was a nice ram in the bunch. The ram was already doing the lip curl & showing signs of the rut which was very cool. I also saw 2 smaller rams head butting. Moving on we spotted another group of ewes and a ram coming down from the craggy rocks from above. I told my friend I would pass, so we kept on pushing higher. We were looking for a spot to get on top of the mountain without disturbing the sheep in front of us. My friend spotted two rams and he said we need to get closer to really take a look at this one ram. Once we worked into position we were 407 yards away. My friend was telling me how he thought this was a nice mature ram with a grey face and I should consider getting closer and making a final decision.
My friend stayed back. I headed off to the left where I would be hidden from the ram’s view and made my way across the grassy bottom of the hill. I kept low so as not to be seen, but I was running out of cover. Once I made it up to the large rock I knew I could get closer, but I needed to be very careful as there were other sheep here too.
If I could get another 50 yards up the hill I would be set. But, Wait! The smaller ram was 80 yds away staring straight at me. I sat there for 10 minutes & I remembered what my friend had said to me: Don’t act like a predator, just get up turn your back and walk away. I did that and walked left to a rock that was blocking the view of the smaller ram. I then sat down for a second & took my pack off. I was having trouble locating the larger ram above me who was tending a ewe. Finally, after searching for what seemed like 20 minutes I was able to locate the larger ram. I got my larger glass out to see if this was the ram I wanted to notch my tag with. After 5 minutes of pondering this decision I decided I would take him. I could hear other sheep 50 yards away so I needed to be really careful not to blow them all out of there.
Finally, I decided to go for it! I needed to get up on the rock higher as I didn’t have a full view of the ram. I eased my gun up where I needed to be & sat it down. Now the hard part getting me into that same spot. Don’t spook the sheep kept going through my mind as well as take your time you have all day. I was finally able to get myself into position & adjust my bipod as I was shooting off an uneven rock.
When I was ready for the shot the ram was standing over the ewe and no shot was available. Be patient you got all day. After another 10-15 minutes the ram backed up 3 to 4 feet away from the ewe. I felt confident I could make the shot where he now stood. I did a final range of the ram, 175 yards. Checked on the sheep right by me one last time and settled in. I told myself to breathe normal and slowly squeeze the trigger.
The ram went down and it was very steep rocky ground. After my friend and I got up there I noticed when the ram had fallen he had broken 3-4 inches off his horn on the right side. As I stood there looking over this beautiful animal I couldn't help but feel grateful for this opportunity to hunt Bighorn sheep where tags are so few in this day and age. We were on the very top of the mountain so we needed to get the pictures taken and then the full cape done as well. I'm not gonna lie I had my struggles on the packout, but I cherished every second of it. Looking back I wouldn't change anything. I appreciate the help from those who gave me information about the mountain. 

It was Truly a once in a Lifetime hunt. 

Thank you everyone!

Bob


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

Heck yeah!! That is a great ram-you did very well!! Thanks for sharing your experience - gets me fired up for my hunt in the coming weeks!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats!! Beautiful ram!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Beautiful! Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Holy moley - what a great ram!! Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice job! Thanks for the write up, I really enjoyed that


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Awesome! Sheep hunting is an experience I would like to live again. So cool...


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Beautiful ram! Congrats!


----------



## Savannah (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words everybody. I went into this hunt wanting to look over a lot of Rams. I have never shot an animal on opening day, but I just couldn't pass this ram. 

FYI - taking it easy out there payed off for me as I did not have any problem with flat tires


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’m not a sheep guy, but that looks like a total stud ram to me! Congrats.

Can we see the broken side? That would be some serious force to break a horn on a bighorn.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> I’m not a sheep guy, but that looks like a total stud ram to me! Congrats.
> 
> Can we see the broken side? That would be some serious force to break a horn on a bighorn.


Everyone needs to watch two large rams battle for the rite to breed. I was lucky enough to watch a couple while I was working in a area. Those two beast would come close to knocking each other out when they would ram each other. It would be quite easy for one to get just off and have the other one hit it just right causing the horn to break off. 

I watched the two for about a hour, it was amazing.


----------



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

Quick question do we have an age rule or horn curl law like other states do?


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

Baron83 said:


> Quick question do we have an age rule or horn curl law like other states do?


No. Units like the Newfoundland Mtns and Oak Creek are treated more as opportunity units with more tags given to hunters for a chance to hunt sheep. There are not a lot of 7-9 year old rams on these units. Also, many of the California bighorn rams on the Newfy's and Oak Creek broom back their horns so 7/8ths curl or less is common.


----------



## Savannah (Nov 1, 2011)

Here are the pictures of the broken horn. I took over to the Taxidermy, so pictures from today after I took out of the freezer.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

elkhunterUT said:


> No. Units like the Newfoundland Mtns and Oak Creek are treated more as opportunity units with more tags given to hunters for a chance to hunt sheep. There are not a lot of 7-9 year old rams on these units. Also, many of the California bighorn rams on the Newfy's and Oak Creek broom back their horns so 7/8ths curl or less is common.


The reason the Newfies, Oak Creeks, Stansbury and Antelope Island are managed for younger age class rams now is that old rams wander too much and doing so puts them at a bigger risk of contacting domestic sheep which inevitably leads to a cratering of the wild sheep herd. Younger rams don't wander as much, so it's easier to keep the herd isolated and healthy. That's why there aren't a ton of Class IV rams on these units. All 4 of these units have the California subspecies too. Awesome animals - can't wait till my wife draws her tag. She's getting real close!!


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

MWScott72 said:


> The reason the Newfies, Oak Creeks, Stansbury and Antelope Island are managed for younger age class rams now is that old rams wander too much and doing so puts them at a bigger risk of contacting domestic sheep which inevitably leads to a cratering of the wild sheep herd. Younger rams don't wander as much, so it's easier to keep the herd isolated and healthy. That's why there aren't a ton of Class IV rams on these units. All 4 of these units have the California subspecies too. Awesome animals - can't wait till my wife draws her tag. She's getting real close!!


Also produces more tags so hunters get a chance to hunt-win win for sure!


----------

